# how long does it take for fantail eggs to hatch?



## PIgEOn MaN (Jan 13, 2002)

how long does it take for fantail eggs to hatch plz help me i need to no i just started getting pigeons the other day i got 1 racer and 2 fantails.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

pigeon man, the average time for fantails, and all breeds, is 18 days. Some factors, like tempature, ect. can affect this time, making them hatch a day earlier, or a day later. But 18 is average. Good luck with your pair, and enjoy them!! Dave

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------

